# Physical Battery Size Badging post Battery Upgrade



## Kurt Anglese (Oct 29, 2016)

I was wondering if new badging for the car's exterior is provided when upgrading battery size post delivery. That is, when upgrading a MS 60 kwH battery to a 75 kWH battery via payment and a software download, does Tesla provide a new physical badge to accurately reflect the vehicle's new specs. Perhaps, one can stop by a Tasla service center and they will do this as part of the upgrade. Can someone please confirm if this is the case? Thank you.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Kurt Anglese said:


> I was wondering if new badging for the car's exterior is provided when upgrading battery size post delivery. That is, when upgrading a MS 60 kwH battery to a 75 kWH battery via payment and a software download, does Tesla provide a new physical badge to accurately reflect the vehicle's new specs. Perhaps, one can stop by a Tasla service center and they will do this as part of the upgrade. Can someone please confirm if this is the case? Thank you.


Tesla has done this with previous vehicle releases... Such as the Model S 40 to Model S 60 or when a Roadster has upgraded to the 3.0 battery.

I keep our Model S "de-badged" like the original early Model S... It's just cleaner.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

This is actually quite funny... With my ICE vehicles over the years, I typically kept them de-badged because there were generally the 'smallest' engine of the range... Of course there was never really a question of 'upgrading' to a bigger engine, though, if money would not have been a consideration, it would always have been feasible... 

Now with the T≡SLA BEVs, you can indeed upgrade battery size via software download only? I take it the battery is actually if the larger battery size right out of the assembly line, yet can 'unleashed' electronically later then? 

So the impact on version badging makes sense, though the desire for 'discretion' - by opting for a de-badged trunk lid, could easily be traded for the 'fun' of surprising passerbys with the clear performance of the larger battery pack, though with the appearance (via the version badge) of a lower end of the range vehicle!


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> This is actually quite funny... With my ICE vehicles over the years, I typically kept them de-badged because there were generally the 'smallest' engine of the range... Of course there was never really a question of 'upgrading' to a bigger engine, though, if money would not have been a consideration, it would always have been feasible...
> 
> Now with the T≡SLA BEVs, you can indeed upgrade battery size via software download only? I take it the battery is actually if the larger battery size right out of the assembly line, yet can 'unleashed' electronically later then?
> 
> So the impact on version badging makes sense, though the desire for 'discretion' - by opting for a de-badged trunk lid, could easily be traded for the 'fun' of surprising passerbys with the clear performance of the larger battery pack, though with the appearance (via the version badge) of a lower end of the range vehicle!


Look for the spoiler... usually means a faster S.


----------

